# "Professionals" who don't know how to mow drive me crazy



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

OK guys,

Hot on the heels of the thread regrind people hocking yard stuff, here is my contribution. I posted this in its own thread so I didn't hijack the topic of the OP in the other one.

What I find painful to watch is all the "professional" mowing companies film themselves mowing, and then they waste so much time and effort in the way they do it. It's painful to watch.

There is one YT "professional" mower who will edge with hit trimmer by going 5 feet, then shut it off, then shovel the over grown edge, then start up the edger again, then go 5 feet, then shovel some more, then start up the edger again, etc, etc, etc. He'll literally start up his edger 40 times to do one yard.

Another company that will shut on and off the PTO on their mowers literally 15-20 times per lawn rather than mowing without doing that.

Another one who named himself after the mutant turtles will film videos with actors pretending they are upset homeowners at him for click bait but it's just fake videos.

As someone who mowed professional, the only thing more painful then watching these "professionals" have not clue to to maximize efficiency and minimize wear on their equipment is all the comments of "good job" by people who have no idea how clueless these "professionals" are.

The other thing is when they edge first or trim first on lawn that are 1 feet high. Ummmmmmm..........you better mow that down first as there are NO telling the snakes and animals hiding in that tall lawn you are needlessly walking through. Not to mention ticks, mice, fleas, etc. etc.

Drives me a bit crazy. LOL


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I've never mowed professionally but I've thought about it some what as someone who also likes to minimize wear and tear on my equipment. I think about how much starting and stopping they must have to do to reposition the camera to get all the shots we watch. I'm sure there is some reasoning to their method, maybe its nicer for people on YT to watch because they can see a little progress on the edge as they progress.

With regards to walking the yard, I've thought about that too myself. I think there its somewhat of a smart move on the operators part. You could just run through it with your mower on an unknown property, risking damage to your equipment or the property. Or you do a quick walk through/trim to get a lay of the land to avoid damage.

Either way I still get some entertainment out of watching the transformations of these properties. At the end of the day these people are filming content to make money, not mowing lawns to make money. Whether or not they're efficient at mowing lawns means little as they'll continue to receive residual income from YT views.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Bean4Me said:


> I've never mowed professionally but I've thought about it some what as someone who also likes to minimize wear and tear on my equipment. I think about how much starting and stopping they must have to do to reposition the camera to get all the shots we watch. I'm sure there is some reasoning to their method, maybe its nicer for people on YT to watch because they can see a little progress on the edge as they progress.
> 
> With regards to walking the yard, I've thought about that too myself. I think there its somewhat of a smart move on the operators part. You could just run through it with your mower on an unknown property, risking damage to your equipment or the property. Or you do a quick walk through/trim to get a lay of the land to avoid damage.
> 
> Either way I still get some entertainment out of watching the transformations of these properties. At the end of the day these people are filming content to make money, not mowing lawns to make money. Whether or not they're efficient at mowing lawns means little as they'll continue to receive residual income from YT views.


Certainly some good points.

Typically in the vids they don't walk the yard looking for objects and instead edge and trim only prior to mowing. Also, on stander mowers you are high up looking straight down on the mower so it helps to spot objects.

If the lawn it THAT tall I used to mow with the deck all the way up and went slow and then would do a second pass lower.

But the main point is they talk about how "time is money" and then proceed (excluding what is needed for camera work) to trim, edge, blow, then mow, then edge again, then trim some more, then blow again, Turing the equipment on and off and on and off and on and off, etc....

It's a comedy of how inefficient can they be while needlessly putting wear and tear on their gear while they get comments of "how good they did". They literally spend needlessly double the time on a lawn, while sharing and stopping their gear and PTO's dozens of time on this tiny lawn and then tell the YT community how they are professional mowers.

In real life it doesn't bother me as much as I make it seem, I just need to blow it all out of proportion for the sake of making a post about it.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

My pet peeve is hearing mower blades engaged at full throttle, over and over and ov.... I don't have enough to say about it to rival the epic proportions of your rant about the entire topic in general, but I did want to throw that in there.

What I could rant about would be the word "professional" and people's expectations that a shirt with a company name makes somebody a subject matter expert. That'd be a bit off topic, though you did touch on it some. As I mentioned, I don't want to take away from the off-gassing of your frustrations :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## North of Lawn (Jul 3, 2019)

HAHAHA so true. Love this type of video but majority of the time : what a waste of time hahaha ( when they stop trimming after 5 feet for shoveling.... OMG haha ) My perspective is : nice entertainement content but most of the time its far away from (professionals mowing). Interesting subject ! :lol:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Professional pretty much means gets paid to do. In a lot of cases across a lot of fields that has little to do with knowledge level, hobbyists care more, are more engaged and end up knowing more.
That was a lesson I learned when I used to modify cars, many great technicians don't truly understand how it all works but are efficient at swapping parts.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> My pet peeve is hearing mower blades engaged at full throttle, over and over and ov.... I don't have enough to say about it to rival the epic proportions of your rant about the entire topic in general, but I did want to throw that in there.
> 
> What I could rant about would be the word "professional" and people's expectations that a shirt with a company name makes somebody a subject matter expert. That'd be a bit off topic, though you did touch on it some. As I mentioned, I don't want to take away from the off-gassing of your frustrations :lol: :mrgreen:


O. M. G. So true. It's like dude - engage your PTO at HALF throttle as MOST manufactures recommend. I think it's the Kubota standers that actually have a graphic on the throttle showing to engage PTO at HALF throttle.

I remember being taught that PTO thing at 11 when using our tractor.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

North of Lawn said:


> HAHAHA so true. Love this type of video but majority of the time : what a waste of time hahaha ( when they stop trimming after 5 feet for shoveling.... OMG haha ) My perspective is : nice entertainement content but most of the time its far away from (professionals mowing). Interesting subject ! :lol:


Agreed! I find it very entertaining but I feel like telling everyone who comment on the videos with "what an amazing and professional job" that they are clueless! LOL


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> Professional pretty much means gets paid to do. In a lot of cases across a lot of fields that has little to do with knowledge level, hobbyists care more, are more engaged and end up knowing more.
> That was a lesson I learned when I used to modify cars, many great technicians don't truly understand how it all works but are efficient at swapping parts.


1000000% true. I see it in the high end audio world also. Having said that, you would think these "professionals" while not caring like we do about the lawns, would at least want to minimize the time and effort spent at the lawns. That doesn't seem to be the case. It's like they are out for a leisurely Sunday mow just trying to waste time.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

In some people's defense, I will say this. I have made youtube video as a hobby and now as part of what I do for a living and it honestly kinda sucks. Expect anything you're doing to take 1.5 times longer to do, then if you were doing it without the video, even if it's a simple gopro on a tripod.

That said, there's still a line between, stopping every 5 feet and getting a good shot/angle on the work you're doing. Don't get me wrong, a good editor can make it look seamless in post, but not everybody has been playing with Photoshop for 25 years like I have, which made picking up Premier Pro pretty simple. A paid editor would make it even better.

You can easily tell the difference between breaks in scenes because of angle issues and people simply lolly gagging around like you're describing. I personally don't get bothered by bad framing or poor editing, as like I said, not everybody has those skills. Hell, I have 2 cameras mounted on my boat and 1 on my body during a tournament and still sometimes can't get a good shot that I want.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> In some people's defense, I will say this. I have made youtube video as a hobby and now as part of what I do for a living and it honestly kinda sucks. Expect anything you're doing to take 1.5 times longer to do, then if you were doing it without the video, even if it's a simple gopro on a tripod.
> 
> That said, there's still a line between, stopping every 5 feet and getting a good shot/angle on the work you're doing. Don't get me wrong, a good editor can make it look seamless in post, but not everybody has been playing with Photoshop for 25 years like I have, which made picking up Premier Pro pretty simple. A paid editor would make it even better.
> 
> You can easily tell the difference between breaks in scenes because of angle issues and people simply lolly gagging around like you're describing. I personally don't get bothered by bad framing or poor editing, as like I said, not everybody has those skills. Hell, I have 2 cameras mounted on my boat and 1 on my body during a tournament and still sometimes can't get a good shot that I want.


Totally agree. I'm talking about the people that are professional mowers, who what their company names all over their shirts you can't read, that film mowing customers houses that don't know that they are doing. Camera time doesn't count in my totally lame rant on this subject - I'm referencing actual work methodology.

Oh.......and then they go mow some strangers house without permission because it's overgrown right under all the "no trespassing - keep out" signs. That's gong to turn out bad one of these days. LOL


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> My pet peeve is hearing mower blades engaged at full throttle, over and over and ov....


I kinda panicked, thinking I was part of this dumb... but whew, my mower SAYS to engage at full throttle. When I just driving around around I lower the throttle, but always have her rippin' when I'm mowing.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Cluelessone said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > My pet peeve is hearing mower blades engaged at full throttle, over and over and ov....
> ...


My Husqvarna recommends engaging at full throttle as well.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Cluelessone said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > My pet peeve is hearing mower blades engaged at full throttle, over and over and ov....
> ...


If your manual says to engage at full throttle, then you are good. Many recommend it at only half throttle to put less stress on PTO clutch and belts.

Most of the professional mowers we watch on the vids say in the manual to engage at half throttle. Kubota standers do it right - they have stenciling right on the throttle showing to put the throttle at 1/2 when engaging the PTO.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

This post is embarrassing for the OP. There are more important things happening in the world right now to think about and you sound like a male Karen. Why are you watching if it is so "painful?" You have no idea what and why someone else is doing what they are doing.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> This post is embarrassing for the OP. There are more important things happening in the world right now to think about and you sound like a male Karen. Why are you watching if it is so "painful?" You have no idea what and why someone else is doing what they are doing.


LOL.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Please keep this discussion civil. Personal attacks are not allowed.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Please keep this discussion civil. Personal attacks are not allowed.


Awwwweeeeee man, I was just going to request changing my name to DFW_Karen. JUST KIDDING!!!! Just wanted to inject some humor in everyones day.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> SNIP
> I was just going to request changing my name to DFW_Karen. SNIP


I mean to be fair, it would explain your collection of red stuff :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > SNIP
> ...


OHHHHHH SNAP!!!!!!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


Being a Mopar guy, I never had to get involved in the Ford vs. Chevy thing. I'd just look at them and tell them they both suck.

This Red vs. Orange thing is kinda fun though. At least now I know what I was missing out on.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > Amoo316 said:
> ...


Admit it - you're just jealous I came up with DFW_Karen before you thought to try for Amoo316_Karen.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This topic has run its course.


----------

